# Schwierigkeiten mit .htaccess



## ropueh (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe seit kurzem ein Problem mit meinen Rewrites. Ich vermute das Problem an dieser Stelle:

RewriteRule ^produkte/([^/]+)/$ index.php?inhalt=produkt_single&marke_name=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^produkte/$ suche.php [L]

Es gibt Seiten einzelner Produkte (produkte/lecker-kekse/) sowie eine Übersichtsseite (produkte/).

Irgendwie kommt seit geraumer zeit nun immer mal ein 500 Internal Server Error, meistens wenn ich auf die "produkte/" will. Allerdings nicht immer... ich begreif's irgendwie nicht, an die Logfile komme ich nicht. Vielleicht ist das Konstrukt auch schon total dumm, bzw. die Umsetzung, ich habe keine bis wenig Ahnung von .htaccess-Files, darum bitte ich um Hinweise 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Seppi123 (6. Oktober 2012)

Schon einmal den Technischen Support deines Providers nach dem Logfile gefragt?

Zu deinem Problem:
Vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter, ich kenne mich nicht so gut mit .htaccess aus 

Wikipedia:


> 500 Internal Server Error
> Dies ist ein „Sammel-Statuscode“ für unerwartete Serverfehler.


----------



## sheel (6. Oktober 2012)

Hi

wenn die Fehler nur zufällig auftreten sollte das nicht an den Rewrites liegen.
Da ist mehr kaputt. Wie der Vorredner schon sagt, Logfiles wären sehr hilfreich.


----------

